

This guy is recreating Pokémon in HTML5 - jonshariat

Slideshow about his process: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;buff.ly&#x2F;1kgvEjh<p>Play here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;buff.ly&#x2F;1kgvHve
======
wturner
I'm curious why in slide 37 he says to structure your JS code and then in
slide 38 he apparently prefers the 'new setup' to the 'current setup'. I am
curious why he considers one 'structured' and the other 'unstructured'.

------
barsonme
I walked around a bit, and while it's a little jittery, it's a really cool
concept and actually works pretty well.

------
digitalpacman
I broke it. Every keyboard entry started opening the menu.

------
rholdy
amazing.

------
carreraellla
crazy

